# 1877 Coventry Machinists Co. 52” Roadster



## rusty_apache (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m trying to figure out whether or not the saddle pan is original or not. The steel tool roll loops just look out of place to me.
so far I have determined that it should have grey rubber tiring but it’s so badly deteriorated I don’t know the diameter. The handlebar is installed backwards and the backbone is slightly bent.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2019)

The V-CC library has the 1877 catalogue online.
Are you able to access it?
If not, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 29, 2019)

It doesn’t have a detail of the seat pan. I would love to see what the original luggage rack looked like and possibly fabricate my own.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2019)

side views?


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 29, 2019)

Off hand I would say the pan saddle you have is original. The two loops hanging underneath on the backside would not have been for carrying luggage but rather for a tool bag. The saddle itself would have been covered with pigskin and possibly some horsehair for cushioning. I kind of doubt the tires were originally gray in color but most likely red para rubber. The wood wedge under your saddle pan is original. I worked on a very early Singer a couple of years ago with a similar wedge arrangement. Nick Clayton in England possibly may have an original Coventry Machinists catalog. Other saddle options that were offered was something called the "web-seat". They also listed in the sundries list an "air" saddle which I only surmise was an inflatable rubber saddle. 
The luggage carrier illustration I included was not for this bike but I only added it to give you an approximate idea what something would have looked like on the lower backbone.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 29, 2019)

bricycle said:


> side views?



Sorry.... here it is.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks so much for all the help over the years Craig! 
I thought that wood block was a piece of Art Deco furniture placed there some time after the Great Depression.  So the images I posted from Robert Serba's website are just a brochure and a more in depth catalogue exists?
The brochure says pigskin saddle as you verified. My ‘91 Expert has a CMC Saddle and spring so I was wrongly expecting a very similar arrangement where the leather is just riveted to the pan. this one is simply stitched around the pan. I am so pleased to know that I don’t need to have one made. 
The tiring does look to be original and more red than grey. Im not sure how I got that impression.


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes there is a catalog but unfortunately I don't have one. Thanks.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 29, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> The V-CC library has the 1877 catalogue online.
> Are you able to access it?
> If not, I'll see what I can do.



Oh!
I misunderstood. 
What I have seen is a brochure not the catalog. 
where do I find the vcc?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2019)

ask @bikebozo


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 29, 2019)

they are also on facebook


----------



## pelletman (Oct 30, 2019)

That is beautiful.  I would say the saddle is correct, and the wood wedge is correct.


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 30, 2019)

Is it possible to give a highwheel bike a wedgie?


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 30, 2019)

Impossible. 
this machine has no BALL bearings.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 30, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> Oh!
> I misunderstood.
> What I have seen is a brochure not the catalog.
> where do I find the vcc?



Hi Kevin,
I wasn't sure if you are a member of the V-CC, which you have to be now, in order to view their online library.
Send me your email address via PM and I can send it to you via a PDF file.
It may well be the same document you referred to as a "brochure" above.
It features 4 models of machine, one of which sports a 'luggage rack', unfortunately obscured by luggage......





Regards, 
Darren.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 31, 2019)

I am now seriously considering not replacing the tiring, simply regluing it and switching it out with my 50” Expert that is on public display at the Texas Trsnsportation Museum.
Should I also leave the original seat pan uncovered?
I really respect and appreciate your opinions!


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 31, 2019)

If you put it on display at the museum, I wouldn't do anything to it including the tires. If you intend to ride it, it needs to be safe to ride. Fixing steel is easier than bones.


----------



## rusty_apache (Oct 31, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> If you put it on display at the museum, I wouldn't do anything to it including the tires. If you intend to ride it, it needs to be safe to ride. Fixing steel is easier than bones.




If the tires didn’t appear to be original I wouldn’t think twice about replacing them.
If I were taller I wouldn’t think twice about riding it. I will just clean it up as is and display it.


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 3, 2019)

After making a few riveted Saddle I had to try my hand and making a sewn saddle. Like a dummy, I mistakenly  used pigskin suede instead of smooth leather. I realized it as I was finishing the stitching. It will be okay for display but being able to slide in and out of the saddle is important on an ordinary so it’s not practical for riding. 
live and learn.


----------



## sam (Nov 3, 2019)

Cabe rubber for the tyres(it's an English bike) is measured in Penny nickel quarter size---or some such size in relation to coins. Ask the wheelmen I'm sure one of them know. That would make it easer matching the rim to the correct coin as a gauge .


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 3, 2019)

sam said:


> Cabe rubber for the tyres(it's an English bike) is measured in Penny nickel quarter size---or some such size in relation to coins. Ask the wheelmen I'm sure one of them know. That would make it easer matching the rim to the correct coin as a gauge .




Thanks, but instead of re-tiring the CMCI decided to bust my 50” Columbia out of the Museum and replace it with the CMC. 

The consensus is that the original petrified rubber should be left in place. Part of this reasoning is that it is slightly tall for my stubby legs so there’s not much sense in changing it’s originality just so that I can nervously ride it a few times. Its next caretaker can replace the tiring, especially if they are taller than I am.
I installed new tiring and saddle leather on the Columbia a few years ago so I am looking forward to getting it back and riding it again!


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> I installed new tiring and saddle leather on the Columbia a few years ago so I am looking forward to getting it back and riding it again!



Look forward to seeing it on the tweed ride


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 4, 2019)

sam said:


> Look forward to seeing it on the tweed ride



 We’ll see if i get the nerve to ride it in town!


----------

